# Did I Over Tighten The Spokes?



## Auggie56 (Sep 25, 2018)

Replaced all the spokes and trued up the rim so it wouldn't wobble as it rolled down the road.  All looked well and good till I noticed there was about three-sixteenth run-out in spots. I was tired so I put the wheel away till I talked with you guys. 

Thanks


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 25, 2018)

Your spokes should be sized for the rim so that you don’t need to trim the spokes. Rarely should they have to be cut/trimmed.  How is the radial, lateral and center true? What is the location of the spokes that seem too long? Sometimes the wheel has been curbed and needs to be pulled to fix the radial true. A quick indicator that spokes are too tight is when you can see the metal stretched upward around the nipple(s). It would be nice to see pics or a YouTube video of the wheel as it spins.

There needs to be even tension on all spokes. If there is less tension in some spokes, but the wheel spins true, the hoop is bent.


----------



## Auggie56 (Sep 26, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> Your spokes should be sized for the rim so that you don’t need to trim the spokes. Rarely should they have to be cut/trimmed.  How is the radial, lateral and center true? What is the location of the spokes that seem too long? Sometimes the wheel has been curbed and needs to be pulled to fix the radial true. A quick indicator that spokes are too tight is when you can see the metal stretched upward around the nipple(s). It would be nice to see pics or a YouTube video of the wheel as it spins.
> 
> There needs to be even tension on all spokes. If there is less tension in some spokes, but the wheel spins true, the hoop is bent.




I went back at it today and there were several spokes the were tight. Loosening them actually solved the problem. The wheel runs pretty true except for a slight bend on one side.  Thanks


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 26, 2018)

The type of bend depends on the angle of impact if we are assuming that there was an impact that affected radial true. It’s strange because sometimes  the lateral true is perfect yet there is bend on only one side of the hoop. To fix that, I use a large crescent wrench and cloth and enclose the wrench over the rag and stretch the bent side of the hoop in the direction it needs to go. But not before I loosen up the spokes at and near the bend. The big picture here is even tension on all spokes. A bend on one side of the hoop will also cause a warped region in your tire. 

Good, I’m glad you fixed the problem.


----------

